# Ratzzzzzzzzz



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im having a rubbish day today, so I need cheering up, and the very best way is to post a cute rat piccy for me, I dont mind starting, this is Princess Cookie (taken a couple of weeks ago), shes very old and ill here but I still think she looks stunning


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

So beautiful!! I would love to post a few pics but I can't from my iPhone


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's Tetley with a big cheesy grin to cheer you up!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Gorgeous but those teeth are making my hand scared lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Some pics of my rat boys now all gone ...makes me realise how much we miss them.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Gorgeous but those teeth are making my hand scared lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

nice to see such friendly rats

I didnt realise they went wrinkly with old age


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooh nothing like a rattie pic to put a smile on your face. I found Bert looking like he'd hung himself out to dry


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm off to Lavenders for tea. Those gorgeous ratties look better fed than me


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always loved this one of Cheese


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I've always loved this one of Cheese


I can see why, what a chilled out ratty :001_tt1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What a lovely thread!!

This is my fav of Diego...










Baby bundle...










Peepo...










The little hand...










These are a few of my faourite things.....


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

N'aaawwwwh look at em all lined up! 

Erm, I don't have any rats but I have Chewy who is just as adorable


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of mine.
Freddy.
Nom nom nom


















And queenie rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not very often my boys sit facing the same way, so I took the opportunity....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

bewitched said:


> It's not very often my boys sit facing the same way, so I took the opportunity....


WANT :001_tt1:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope sorry, all miiiiiiinnnnneeee


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooooooooo loving this thread now, I lost Cookie (the pretty girl in the first post) this morning so it makes it extra special now, and smiling rat faces are just what I need to cheer me up


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry.
RIP little Cookie xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bewitched said:


> Aww I'm so sorry.
> RIP little Cookie xx


Thankies, but there is now a new rule on this thread, nobody is allowed to say anything sad without a picture of a happy ratty (or other rodent) to balance it out, Cookie was such a happy girl she would want a happy thread in her honour


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooo loving this thread now, I lost Cookie (the pretty girl in the first post) this morning so it makes it extra special now, and smiling rat faces are just what I need to cheer me up


Oh hun I completely forgot to bloody ask you this morning!!!

Am so sorry you lost her. RIP little Cookie.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankies, but there is now a new rule on this thread, nobody is allowed to say anything sad without a picture of a happy ratty (or other rodent) to balance it out, Cookie was such a happy girl she would want a happy thread in her honour


I best balance myself out then 










Edit - oops, that's a bit larger than life :lol:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't you tell I'm bored :lol:
How about a video?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that tdm, as you said she was a happy girl and from reading your last post about her being put in with the boys by mistake she sounded like a sweet old lady who probably loved that one time in with them.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Now to balance it out.
Humphrey when he was a baba









Dooey and denzel









Dooey









Humphrey and Hector









And check out the stupid hubby as this will really make u laugh!! He'll kill me for posting this, I took it at Xmas it's my all in one night wear. Very comfy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost Cookie TDM *hugs*
RIP scamper free over the bridge little one xxxx

And to balance it out, a Thalia cuddle


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Humphrey my Russian blue dumbo









Otis


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh poo it's not worked! 
It was 2 videos.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Humphrey my Russian blue dumbo
> 
> 
> Otis


All fixed 

Edit - They are gorgeous boys x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks hun


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've only got some naked pics


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't get the pics to work!


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gemma and Melba


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Aura.

















Chestnut.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the one of Aura peeking at the kitty!


----------

